# weekly bulk up menu



## bigtrig (Feb 26, 2011)

is there anything on here like a weekly guide for what to eat to bulk up, like a menu?, currently training 5 days a week, mostly power and some cardio, just need some advice on diet as feel like im hitting a brick wall


----------



## Stvjon41 (Jan 16, 2011)

Do a search, plenty of info on foods mate, come on, don't be lazy ;p


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

anything and everything


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

cream cakes and lots of them...


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Steak, mince, beef, chicken, eggs, full fat milk, brown rice/pasta/bread, oats, olive oil, almonds, brazil nuts, blueberries, brocolli, green beans. These are the basics mate.


----------

